# INTRODUCING........KODA BEAR!!!



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

So I've been begging my bf for a new puppy for a long time now, and he just kept saying no. On Friday, he surprised me with this little guy!!!
Cooper hated him at first and now, 4 days later, protects him from anything!!

Koda is so hyper, but loves to be with people. He is so funny!!

Here he is.......


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

OMG, OMG Koda is gorgeous, gorgeous, GORGEOUS!!!!! You should have put a cute warning on those piccies.  He's the most lovely colour and that sweet little face...awww, you lucky thing! I love the photo of him cuddled up to the kitty too.


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

I forgot to say I just loovvveeeeeee his little eyebrows. I'm in love!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

lol Thanks!! He's got eyebrows like Ivy's!!! lol (she's so sweet!)


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

awww! I fully and COMPLETELY agree. he is adorable! And his eyebrows and coloring make him more than qualified for a cuteness warning. hehe


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

What a cutie..he has such beautiful eyes. I hope Chico takes to Angelo like that so far he looks at him like he is evil.


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

My jaw hit the desk when I saw Koda's pictures. He is so adorable!!!!!!! I especially love the pic of him curled up in the blanket. The name fits him just perfectly too! Congratulations on your new baby!!!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I loooove Cooper's new baby brother! I love his fuzzy ears, his tiny brown nose and his tan chibrows! What a darling little man. Looks like Cooper's kitty has taken to him too. :lol: 

It's just a wonderful lovefest at your house! :wave:


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

awwww bless - he is so cute!!!!!!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwwwww he's sooo sweet and we have a KODA on the board yay!!




























found those for a siggy for you


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

I can't stop looking at his photos! I'm hooked!!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

awww thx!

Thanks nemochi! :wink:


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

oh man congrats! i wish i could have another!<33333 he's so cute to the max!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

ok i will admit it .........i'm jealous  i want him  i need him  


HE'S GORGEOUS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

I'M SOOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

about time the bf broke down and opened his world to more chi's hehehe!!!!!! he's perfect!!!!!!!! everyone needs a little brother


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS on owning a handson little chap, he is so lovely I could smother him in kisses :love4: :notworthy: :love4: :love7:


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> ok i will admit it .........i'm jealous  i want him  i need him
> 
> 
> HE'S GORGEOUS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


OMG I SECOND THAT !! im gonna go kiss austin now i want more chi's!!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

WOW :shock: :shock: 



what an amazing looking baby, i am in love :wink: 


CUTE CUTE CUTE CUTE !!!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

Just adorable. Koda is the perfect name! I love him sleeping with the kitty.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

awww hes gorgeous, what a lovely surprise ;D

he looks so small compared to the cat 

Sandra xxx


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

OMG!!! Cute Cute Cute Cute! He is adorable! I love him already!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

What a beautiful baby ! Cooper and Koda are going to be quite the pair of heart throbs !


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

Koda is such a cutie pie!! He does look like the little bear Koda from the disney movie!! I just love him!!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

OMG! He is so pretty! SQUEALLLLLL!! Another new baby on the board!


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

OMG......I'm soooooooo jealous. He is just way toooooo adorable. Do you think your bf would talk to my hubby? What a great surprise. I should be so lucky that the hubby would surprise me with a chi puppy as cute as Koda. I can only wish!


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

I am in *LOVE*! Can I have him ... puh-leeeeeeeeeeeeeeese???


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Oh WOW!  Your new baby is absolutely PERFECT, he's so utterly, adorably gorgeous and I loooove his colouring! Compliments to your BF on finding such perfection!


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

OMG he is soooo gorgeous! I want another chocolate chi!!


----------



## TikiLola (May 5, 2005)

KODA! :love7: :love4: :love7:


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

He's adorable  and the name suits him perfectly


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

OMG just look at that face!! Koda Bear is super super cute!! I'm glad that Cooper seems to like him! Congrats!!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

OOh you lucky girl you have the best boyfriend ever  Koda is a darling !!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

omgggggggggggggggggggggggggg massive congrats to you and your family. I bet your estatic!!!!!! I love him- his name- his bro cooper lol its great


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Love his eyes,coat color well his such a handsome chi.


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

Absolutely STUNNING beauty! What a little DOLL!
Jill


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Can't stop looking at him either my husband would love him especially since his the only male in the house.Pearl would get along with him as well they would chase each other she is a speedy dog.


----------



## chichime (Jan 30, 2005)

What a darling face. I glad things are working our well. Good luck.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: :shock: Meg, Koda is gorgeous!!! Congratulations!! You HAVE to post more pics of this little guy. :wink:


----------



## 2sparkly (Oct 11, 2005)

He is a doll! He's so cute he almost looks like a stuffed animal, so sweet and cuddly!


----------



## elka (Sep 14, 2005)

AAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDDOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAABBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Sophie's Mom (May 11, 2004)

Koda's such a beautiful little guy :love4: Loved the photos of him, more please ! Have you taken any of him with Cooper ? It would be wonderful to see them both together. I'm very happy for you  
And the name if perfect for him !!


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

What an absolute sweetheart!!! I just love seeing pics of new babies!!!!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks everyone so much! He is doing just great and him and Cooper are very good friends already!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

OH WOOOOOOOOO Can't believe I missed this post !
I too am so in love with your new boy  he looks so cute
He also looks so much fun , oh woo I'm in love :love4: 

Having two boys is such fun


----------

